# Let's play it by ear



## hackbeatbox

Hola quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar por favor. ¿Qué significa "let's play it by ear" en español?, lo ví en un libro de inglés y dice que es un idiom, y no viene en ninguna oracion ni nada.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Significa textualmente _Tocar de oído_, simplemente.


----------



## elirlandes

Vemos lo que pasa (antes de decidir que hacer).



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Significa textualmente _Tocar de oído_, simplemente.


 
Esto es solo si se está hablando de música - por lo general, "play it by ear" quiere decir "no tomar ninguna decisión fija hasta ver lo que pasa".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

elirlandes said:


> Esto es solo si se está hablando de música - por lo general, "play it by ear" quiere decir "no tomar ninguna decisión fija hasta ver lo que pasa".


Una disculpa, debes tener razón pues la pregunta es sobre un idiom.
Mea culpa.


----------



## hackbeatbox

¿Podria ser algo como "let's see what happen"?, ¿que haras algo sin saber lo que puede pasar?.


----------



## ungatomalo

"Tocar de oído" significa tocar (un instrumento) sin haber estudiado solfeo.
Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal". 

Así como está, no se suele utilizar la expresión fuera del mundo de la música. Podéis utilizar sin embargo la parte "de oído", informalmente y con un tono humorístico.

Yo programo de oido. Nunca fui a la universidad.
Yo siempre aparco de oido. (here, you wait for the bumper bump noise)
Redactamos el presupuesto de oido (with no real data)

But as I said, use it carefully. It's not very common outside the music world.


----------



## hackbeatbox

Ok, muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elirlandes

ungatomalo said:


> "Tocar de oído" significa tocar (un instrumento) sin haber estudiado solfeo.
> Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".   *No es el caso*


 


ungatomalo said:


> But as I said, use it carefully. It's not very common outside the music world.



As I mentioned above - "to play it by ear" means "to postpone making a decision until the situation becomes more apparent". It is very common, particularly in British and Irish english.


----------



## Dario de Kansas

elirlandes said:


> As I mentioned above - "to play it by ear" means "to postpone making a decision until the situation becomes more apparent". It is very common, particularly in British and Irish english.


 


Y también en los EEUU.


----------



## ungatomalo

@elirlandes

I'm sorry, there must be a misunderstanding.

In spanish "Tocar de oído" means "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".

I wasn't interpreting the English sentence, but triying to explain "tocar de oído" as it appeared in some posts.

Both sentences do not mean the same, as I tried to explain.


----------



## jordsan

Thread number 426665 has a very good discussion about this phrase.


----------



## hellohola123

A ver qué pase


----------



## Nopertenezco

Improvisarlo.

Saludos


----------



## hellohola123

Ah, sí. La opción de *Nopertenezco* me gusta.


----------



## eli-chi

ungatomalo said:


> Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".
> 
> Así como está, no se suele utilizar la expresión fuera del mundo de la música. Podéis utilizar sin embargo la parte "de oído", informalmente y con un tono humorístico.
> 
> Yo programo de oido. Nunca fui a la universidad.
> Yo siempre aparco de oido. (here, you wait for the bumper bump noise)
> Redactamos el presupuesto de oido (with no real data)
> 
> But as I said, use it carefully. It's not very common outside the music world.



¿Será esto algo propio del mundo hispano?  Nunca antes lo leí o escuché.


----------



## eli-chi

elirlandes (British and Irish) y Dario de Kansas (USA) 





> Por lo general, "play it by ear" quiere decir "no tomar ninguna decisión fija hasta ver lo que pasa".



Notepertenezco y hellohola123 





> Improvisarlo.



¿Significa indistintamente una cosa o la otra según contexto?


----------



## Andoush

No resisto este hilo :

En inglés, to "play something by ear" es muy común: "How shall we go about it?", "I suggest we play it by ear" es decir, sugiero que no tomemos ninguna decisión hasta ver lo qué pasa (como bien dicen Elirlandés y Darío de Kansas). En Argentina diríamos, "sugiero que vayamos viendo" ó "lo vamos piloteando ".

En castellano, nunca he oído en este tipo de situación "toquémoslo de oído". *Sí* se usa obviamente en el ámbito musical. En este caso, significa tocar un tema/canción sin leer la partitura.

Espero no haber confundido aún más a Hackbeatbox.
Saludos,

Andoush


----------



## Vampiro

ungatomalo said:


> "Tocar de oído" significa tocar (un instrumento) sin haber estudiado solfeo.
> Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".


Absolutamente de acuerdo con eso.
Ese es el significado exacto de la frase en español.
En inglés por lo visto significa algo muy diferente.
Saludos
_


----------



## Nopertenezco

*play it by ear* To act according to the circumstances; improvise: "He plays his negotiations by ear, going into them with no clear or fixed plan" (George F. Kennan).

*Verb**1.**play it by ear* - decide on one's actions as one goes along, depending on the situation; "She didn't know what to expect from her new job, so she played it by ear"

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/play+it+by+ear

Lo que encontré.


----------



## eli-chi

Vampiro said:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con eso.
> Ese es el significado exacto de la frase en español.
> En inglés por lo visto significa algo muy diferente.
> Saludos
> _



 Perdón.  ¿Estás diciendo que también significa esto?:
_Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".
_Al igual que Andoush, no lo entiendo así.
En cuanto al equivalente, según lo que dicen elirlandés, Dario de Kansas y Andoush, acá se diría: "Esperemos a ver qué pasa", o bien "Veamos (primero) a ver qué pasa".  (En definitiva: No nos precipitemos.  Esperemos).


----------



## Vampiro

eli-chi said:


> Perdón. ¿Estás diciendo que también significa esto?:
> _Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal"._


Ni más ni menos…
No veo por qué la cara de sorpresa.  Así lo he escuchado y usado toda mi vida, con el sentido de hacer las cosas improvisando, o de hablar de temas que no se conocen, como un músico que toca de oído, sin tener estudios formales de música.
El dicho es ese, pero me consta que hay músicos que tocan de oído en forma magistral.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Andoush

Yo sigo pensando que no es de lo más común usar "tocar de oído" en castellano, en un contexto que no sea musical. Puede ser que se esté empezando a usar entre las nuevas generaciones como otros tantos anglicismos.

Eso sí: lo que sí he oído, es "de oído"  !!!! (sin el verbo "tocar") ¿puede ser?


----------



## Vampiro

Eso es verdad, no es muy común.  Pero creo que nadie ha dicho que lo fuera.
La consulta era por el significado, y lo que significa es eso.  Puede haber otras interpretaciones, pero creo que la analogía con un músico sin estudios es bastante clara.
Yo suelo usarlo con más frecuencia… pero soy músico (y toco de oído, jé)
Saludos.
_


----------



## elirlandes

"to play it by ear" es una frase hecha y quiere decir - "veamos lo que pasa" etc como se ha dicho arriba.

"*to play* [something/the piano/the guitar/"Fur Elise"] *by ear*" quiere decir "*tocar* [algo/el piano/la guitarra/"Fur Elise"] *de oído*". No se extiende a querer decir_ "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal"__._


----------



## eli-chi

elirlandes said:


> "to play it by ear" es una frase hecha y quiere decir - "veamos lo que pasa" etc como se ha dicho arriba.
> 
> "*to play* [something/the piano/the guitar/"Fur Elise"] *by ear*" quiere decir "*tocar* [algo/el piano/la guitarra/"Fur Elise"] *de oído*". No se extiende a querer decir_ "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal"__._



Después de la afirmación de *vampiro*, quien dice que _lo ha escuchado y usado toda su vida,_ se me ocurrió pensar que es algo que _"por extensión"_ usan los músicos, así como hay términos en diversas actividades que usan y entienden sólo ellos (puesto que él dice que es músico y toca de oído). 
Quizás, si alguien más quisiera usarla, podría decir algo así: _*"Como diría un músico*, voy a tocar/estoy tocando/toco de oído"._


----------



## xina

Por lo que explican los angloparlantes parece que en español sea algo así como "esperemos a ver qué pasa" ¿no?


----------



## Vampiro

ungatomalo said:


> "Tocar de oído" significa tocar (un instrumento) sin haber estudiado solfeo.
> Por extensión, puede querer decir "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal".


 


elirlandes said:


> As I mentioned above - "to play it by ear" means "to postpone making a decision until the situation becomes more apparent". It is very common, particularly in British and Irish english.


 


Vampiro said:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con eso.
> Ese es el significado exacto de la frase en español.
> En inglés por lo visto significa algo muy diferente.
> Saludos
> _


 
Como diría un amigo abogado: " A las pruebas me remito"
Ya se ha dicho claramente que en inglés y en español el dicho significa cosas distintas.
Y que a diferencia de lo que afirma elirlandés, en español no es una expresión tan común como parece serlo en inglés.



eli-chi said:


> Después de la afirmación de *vampiro*, quien dice que _lo ha escuchado y usado toda su vida,_ se me ocurrió pensar que es algo que _"por extensión"_ usan los músicos, así como hay términos en diversas actividades que usan y entienden sólo ellos (puesto que él dice que es músico y toca de oído).
> Quizás, si alguien más quisiera usarla, podría decir algo así: _*"Como diría un músico*, voy a tocar/estoy tocando/toco de oído"._


 
Lo que yo te recomendaría, si no conoces la expresión, es que simplemente no la uses, porque siempre corres el riesgo de que te salga una chapulinada.
Pero la forma de expresarse es a gusto de cada uno.
Saludos.
_


----------



## turi

elirlandes said:


> "to play it by ear" es una frase hecha y quiere decir - "veamos lo que pasa" etc como se ha dicho arriba.
> 
> "*to play* [something/the piano/the guitar/"Fur Elise"] *by ear*" quiere decir "*tocar* [algo/el piano/la guitarra/"Fur Elise"] *de oído*". No se extiende a querer decir_ "opinar o actuar sin tener conocimiento formal"__._



Yo siempre he entendido "let's play it by ear" tal y como afirma el irlandés, o sea, "vamos a ver como desarrolla el tema", o, "actuaremos según lo que pase".

¿"tocar de oído"?  en este contexto no creo que tenga nada que ver (aunque derive de lo que dice Vampiro), pero ya puestos, el que suscribe está más que harto de escucharlo, y no creo que sea una palabra puesta en uso o que se venga usando recientemente.

Saludos, t.


----------



## romarsan

La he escuchado en el contexto musical, para aquéllos que tocan un instrumento sin conocimentos de solfeo.

Fuera del terreno musical lo he escuchado en el sentido de hacer algo sin los conocimientos necesarios y, por extensión, en otras expresiones como "aparcar de oído". Al parecer la frase en inglés tiene significados diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## speedier

There are two phrases, which could account for some of the confusion:

play it by ear means to take things as they come, make decisions when they need to be made, cross those bridges when we come to them. (as suggested in different words by elirlandes and others).  Oh, and I also agree that it is a *very* common expression in the UK.

play by ear  can mean the same as the above, that is, to improvise as the need arises, but has the additional meaning to learn how to play a piece of music by listening to how it’s played.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No entiendo por que se sigue dando vueltas a algo tan simple como entender que 'play it by ear' y 'tocar de oído' tienen sentidos figurados diferentes en inglés y en español aunque literalmente y en sentido estricto signifiquen lo mismo.


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Fuera del terreno musical lo he escuchado en el sentido de hacer algo sin los conocimientos necesarios y, por extensión, en otras expresiones como "aparcar de oído".


Jjajjaa!!!
Esa es muy simpática, también la he escuchado alguna vez.
Tiene una doble lectura: “estacionas sin saber realmente hacerlo”, o, “estacionas con el sonido que provocas al llevarte otros vehículos por delante”.
Acá también se suele decir “el golpe avisa”.
Saludos.
_


----------

